# M18 hole hawg vs super hawg



## 02stangguy (Jun 3, 2018)

Looking for some opinions on these 2 drills. Does anyone have the hole hawg and drill 2 9/16 self feed bits with it? How does it work? If the hole hawg can handle a 2 9/16 bit with no problem then I think I’ll go with the hole hawg but if not then I’ll have to go with the super hawg. Will be used with 9.0 battery. It would be nice to be able to use the hole hawg due to its size, weight and price but I just want to make sure it’ll do the job


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

From what I read if I was going to buy one, one was designed for electricians and the bigger one for plumbers.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

The hole hawg is smaller and designer for electricians and their smaller holes. Super hawg is designed with plumbers in mind. Super hawg is what you will want. 

Just look at it this way. They called it super because they knew only the strongest tool is good enough for a plumber. They kept it simple for the electricians and just called it a hole hawg so they would not get confused as to what the tool does, drill holes.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I Watched a “YouTube comp. video” on the two of them. If I remember correctly, the max recommended hole to be drilled with the smaller one was 1.5”, which is why I decided to just stick with my og corded hole hawg.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I have the M18 Fuel hole hawg. Won it here from one of the giveaways. I’ve drilled wood with it from 1” for water lines all the way up to 4”. Heck, I’ve even mixed a bucket of cement with it.... but that’s because I didn’t have my corded one with me. I wouldn’t do that again though just prolong it’s life. The biggest downside to the M18 is a safety clutch. If it binds up on a nail it stops. It’ll still cut through nails, you just have to go slow. It’s no weak tool, that’s for sure!

I’ve seen the new Dewalt one at the supply house. That thing looks bad azz! Without actually using it, I would assume it would be the go to if you drill all day long. I doubt I use mine more than three or four times a month. And because all my cordless tools are black and red, it wouldn’t make much sense for me to have one lonely yellow an black on the truck and use it so little.


----------

